# Best (Affordable) Nano Setup with Stock Lighting?



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm jumping back into the hobby after a two year hiatus. I'd like to begin with a 5-ish gallon, low-tech planted betta tank. I want to try my hand at a dirted substrate as well as a Hamburg Matten Filter. I've got both of those mostly figured out, but what is hanging me up (what ALWAYS hangs me up) is the lighting. 

Are there any decently-priced nano setups that have good stock lights (please don't laugh -- I know I'm a dreamer)? If not, could you recommend (or point me to the right thread) relatively simple lighting alternatives that will look nice without breaking my bank? 

It's taken me two years to convince my husband I won't go crazy and spend all my money on fish again, so I really am trying to stick to a somewhat sane budget. It kills him that the money I spent on my old tanks could have bought me an OK car instead lol.


----------



## HokieFish (Feb 5, 2012)

For what is essentially a turn-key package the Fluval Spec V might be a good option. You can find them on sale at various places almost constantly. 
I've just started a Spec III for my work tank, and I've been very happy with it thus far.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I was going to recommend the Fluval Spec series as well. Excellent tanks. Great for Bettas. Just add a heater and you're good to go with a low tech setup.

Note that the stock lights are only suitable for low light plants, however. If you want to get serious, dose co2, etc., you'll want to upgrade the stock light. There are a number of Finnex LED lights that work well as reasonably-priced replacements that work well, however. Examples abound.

It's VERY difficult to find stock LED lighting that can actually support medium to high lighting. Since that usually requires co2, tank companies don't want to sell lights for the tanks that will just turn things into algae farms, since most people don't want to get into co2.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Eheim Aquastyle 6 gallon


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I like my Spec III as a low tech low light setup.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

If you get a spec just use the stock filter. Low light plants like anubias and java fern will be fine. 

If you are thinking of a 10 gallon a HM filter with a Finnex Stingray would be about the same price as a Spec III.


----------



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I've been really drawn to the Marineland Contour 5. Does anyone have any thoughts on this tank?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

MissOddi said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I've been really drawn to the Marineland Contour 5. Does anyone have any thoughts on this tank?


While it _looks_ nice, the LED is especially pathetically underpowered, especially considering how tall the tank is, and I'm also extremely underwhelmed with the filtration setup. The massive block of foam in the Spec tanks seems a lot more robust than flimsy cartridges that need regular replacement.

Between the two, I'd go with the Spec V, personally.


----------



## sharko (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a Marineland Contour 5 and I love it.
The glass is really heavy and the glass sliding top is better than most other similar kits I looked at.

Kman is right about the light being tiny, especially considering the height, so I replaced mine with a Finnex Stingray Clip which has been perfect.

Kman is wrong about the stock filter though, the cartridge is only the charcoal, there is a giant foam block underneath it. The filter section slides out and is modular, so you can customize it. I took the charcoal cartridge out of mine and put Purigen in its place, I left the foam block for mechanical filtration, and I filled the extra section with bio media.

The pump flow is adjustable which was important to me because I have a betta. Unlike most filters with adjustable flow, I was able to turn down the flow enough to make the betta comfortable without having to modify the filter, which is a problem most spec V owners with bettas have to deal with. 

I was deciding between this and the spec V, the real reason I went with the contour is that I liked the clean look of the rounded edges, and I didn't like the silver trim on the spec V. Also, I liked the unique shape, taller than it is wide, it gave me cool ideas for scaping. 

I think the bottom line is this: if you want to use the stock light, go with spec V. if you want to replace the light, go with contour. 

I'll post some pics

Bump: oh, and as Dru mentioned, the Eheim Aquastyle is great! It's similar in some ways to the contour (Has a similar shape and rounded corners), but has internal filter instead of overflow. But, people are saying GREAT things about its stock light


----------



## tommy d (Jan 6, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> If you are thinking of a 10 gallon a HM filter with a Finnex Stingray would be about the same price as a Spec III.


I personally have a glass top on my 5.5 gallon and added the Finnex Stingray 16" light strip for $40. Plants are growing just fine. Anubius Nana, Anacharis, Pennywort, Water Sprite. Probably close to $110 total with Aquaclear HOB 20, Hydor 50W heater.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

sharko said:


> I have a Marineland Contour 5 and I love it.
> The glass is really heavy and the glass sliding top is better than most other similar kits I looked at.
> 
> Kman is right about the light being tiny, especially considering the height, so I replaced mine with a Finnex Stingray Clip which has been perfect.
> ...


Ah, good to know about the filter, as that wasn't clear from any of the photos I found. If you read the Amazon reviews, however, they are rife with people being unhappy about the lowest flow setting on those tanks. Same complaint as the Spec tanks, but as it happens, since the designs are similar, the same fixes used on the Spec tanks apply to the Contour as well. It probably depends on the Betta, in the end. Some of them like some flow to play in, others get bitchy about nearly any water movement. Lovely little critters.


----------



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

sharko said:


> I have a Marineland Contour 5 and I love it.
> The glass is really heavy and the glass sliding top is better than most other similar kits I looked at.
> 
> Kman is right about the light being tiny, especially considering the height, so I replaced mine with a Finnex Stingray Clip which has been perfect.
> ...


I just checked out your tank journal and I love it. Could you please post a full-tank pic that shows the whole thing from a distance? I'd really like to see how it looks with the clip-on light. 
As for the filter, that is great to hear. The pics on Amazon aren't all that helpful. I imagine I'd at least add some filter media to the space behind the tank/modify the filter a bit.

I really appreciate the suggestions, everyone. Keep them coming!


----------



## sharko (Apr 20, 2014)

Here it is with the light, though I think I said the wrong name before. It's a Finnex Planted + Clip:



















only cruddy phone pics. I'll have to borrow my wife's camera and take some good pics.


----------



## MissOddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I love the eheim aquastyle 6 gallon it will be enough light for medium to high light plants. If you want high light get the aquastyle 4 gallon. I have all three 9 , 6 and 4. ill try to post my high light 4 gallon. The glass is real good quality. Super silent filter that you never have to buy replacement filters for. The light was designed specifically for plants & 7watts of 7000K spectrum. Lid included. Total power useage for light and filter is 11watts. It worth the extra money.


----------



## Shrimpo_Brian (Feb 12, 2013)

Id say go for the Eheim aquastyle and if you're planning on keeping only a Betta and want to plant low-possibly high plants, get the 4gallon. I have it and it's beautiful. The tank in general is sleek and clean, and the filter makes for a nice backdrop to a wall. It gives a ripple effect on the water and the light reflects it well. For lighting, there's a stock 7 watt led, but you can easily order more and attach it to the fixture. I keep rcs and an amano in there and they do just fine with two-week water changes. The only downside to this tank is that you shouldn't keep floating plants. I have frogbit and salvinia minima and its annoying that the current of the filter pushes the plants to one side of the aquarium instead of letting it free float. 

All in all, the Eheim aquastyle is a great nano to consider and brings stock lighting to a whole new level!


----------

